# Donna Summer ist tot



## DER SCHWERE (17 Mai 2012)

Die Musikwelt hat eine weitere große Künstlerin verloren... 




Disco-Queen Donna Summer ist tot. Die Sängerin („Bad Girls“) erlag mit 63 Jahren dem Krebs. Das teilte ihre Familie am Donnerstag in Englewood im US-Staat Florida mit, wo sich Summer zum Zeitpunkt ihres Todes aufhielt.

Dem US-Internetdienst „TMZ“ zufolge litt die fünffache Grammy-Preisträgerin an Lungenkrebs. Einem Insider zufolge habe Summer versucht, die Krebserkrankung geheim zu halten.

„TMZ“ habe mit einer Freundin gesprochen, die Summer noch vor wenigen Wochen getroffen habe. Der Freundin zufolge habe Summers Zustand „nicht allzu schlecht“ gewirkt.

Angeblich habe Summer bis zuletzt ein neues Album fertigstellen wollen.
Summer feierte in den 70ern mit Songs wie „Love To Love You Baby“, „I Feel Love“, „Hot Stuff“ und „Bad Girls“ große Erfolge. Mit ihrem Produzenten Giorgio Moroder definierte sie die Disco-Ära der 70er und galt als bahnbrechend für elektronische Musik, aber auch als Einfluss für Künstler wie Duran Duran und David Bowie.

Donna Summer hinterlässt Ehemann Bruce Sudano (63) und drei erwachsene Töchter.​

R.i.P Donna

Quelle: Bild Online


----------



## MetalFan (17 Mai 2012)

*AW: Donna Summer ist Tod*

R.i.p.


----------



## syd67 (18 Mai 2012)

*AW: Donna Summer ist Tod*

thank you Donna R I P !


----------



## TobiasB (18 Mai 2012)

*AW: Donna Summer ist Tod*

übrigends heisst das *tot* nicht Tod


----------



## Padderson (19 Mai 2012)

*AW: Donna Summer ist Tod*

ich mochte ihre Musik, auch wenn ich damals noch zu jung war, ihr Stöhnen richtig zu interpretieren. Und sie hatte ein gute Stimme. Wirklich traurig


----------



## dörty (19 Mai 2012)

*AW: Donna Summer ist Tod*

Schade.
Was wohl die wenigsten wussten, war, dass Sie Ihre größten Erfolge zwar mit den Disco-Titeln hatte, aber vorher in den USA als Geheimtip unter den Soul-Interpreten galt.
Wenn man Ihre Hits so anhört, könnte man es kaum glauben.
Gab vor ein paar Jahren mal eine Reportage im TV, wo man Ihre Vordiscolieder hören konnte.

Alles Gute Donna.


----------



## Punisher (19 Mai 2012)

*AW: Donna Summer ist Tod*

"tot" statt "Tod" wäre korrekt

R. I. P.


----------



## TobiasB (19 Mai 2012)

*AW: Donna Summer ist Tod*



Punisher schrieb:


> "tot" statt "Tod" wäre korrekt
> 
> R. I. P.



Das sagte ich bereits nett das man hier ignoriert wird...


----------



## congo64 (19 Mai 2012)

Ruhe in Frieden und Danke für deine Musik


----------



## frank63 (19 Mai 2012)

Mit ihrer Musik verbinde ich ein Teil meiner Jugend...
Ruhe in Frieden.


----------

